# Who is doing what??



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok who is doing what except Tortuga we know he is making big pens









I'm waiting on some tubes before I can make my clear duck call.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Shannon and I are doing pens and ornaments to send out to the relatives for the holidays. I am also fixing to start a couple of goose and duck calls.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Just some different pens....I have someone wanting another lamp....I'm looking for the right piece of wood for that project.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Ok who is doing what except Tortuga we know *he is making big pens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-----------------

LOL..as a matter of fact...I AIN'T making biggies..Kinda lazy day.. Did manage to skrew up a different kind of 'clicker'....and did come up with sumthin' new to me. Turned a piece of 'dunnowood' I got as a freebie from the ebay guy..kinda light colored and pretty loose wood..but turned a slimline and didn't put any finish at all on it..Just sanded to 600...and it looks great... A REAL WOODEN PEN !!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Duck Calls. Got wood for 14 calls. Bits and drill press jig were supposed to be here last Friday but nothing so far.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*Hanging planters*

Made a few hanging planters for my wife to give away for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Those look good!! I can't let MaMa see those!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I have a template for the state one. Screw it to rough blank once around the router table. Painting takes a while since each color is done on different days. Also ripping 2 by whatevers into the slats is a challenge as it gets skinnier. The flag doesn't meet the true Texas flag dimensions, I exercised "artistic License" to hold the pot better. A lot of the flag makers don't make Texas flags to the proper ratio of 1/3rds. Send me a PM if you want to surprise her with a couple. I was planning on some beachcombing, that would give me a real reason.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Put together my new bandsaw last night. Got the cutting board table started. I put a pic of the glue up on the "table" thread. Guess I should have just started a new one. I don't think anyone has gone back to it. Also got the legs cut for one of the expensive bar stools. If my lathe is long enough I might try turning them? I don't know about turning osage orange though. The saws cut it fine but the jointer tends to tear it. I don't know what my turning skills would do to it? That and it's a one shot deal. I only have enough for 4 legs so if I mess one up I have some really expensive yellow wood and nothing to do with it. Any of you guys turned osage? I'll have some more pics next week.

later, biggreen


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Osage is a very popular wood for duck calls.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I need to get me some and try it. I have heard it turns real good. Just remember SHARP TOOLS


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Well, here is where I have been spending most of my time lately.










That means I don't get to do much of this!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Looks like I FUBAR'd the picture thing... Why didn't the preview show that???


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Looks like you been busy on both counts LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

GOOD LOOKIN' Pens, FF..looks like you're pretty handy with the 'click pens'. Mind my asking which kits you are using on them ?..Shoulda found you before I wandered helplessly into that field... 

Also...what are them 'miniature billy-clubs' in the middle of one of the fifth pix.? Inquiring minds need to know...:rotfl: 

And..another 'also'...you got your priorities right...Good lookin' Family...

Merry Christmas....(I just can't dig this PC stuff...It's "Christmas", for God's sake, not "Holiday" :bounce: )


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Those are magic wands for my girls. I made them real small 'cus thats the size wood I had and I don't want them hurtin any one (me).

Those are actually slimline pencils, mostly the cheap 24k from Rockler. I have been using those as practice to hone my skills, especially the CA finish. Who'd a thunk that could be such a pain.

The 30-06's are made with ti Gold slimlines. I got the casings from someone on IPF. Almost had the blackwood pen sold today, but couldn't close the deal.

I have a few more kits to make yet. I need to sell a few on the side to make this habit self supporting, or somewhere close to it.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I have turned quite a bit of it over the years. It turns well and finishes great too,like bobby said sharp tools,if you are adept at handling a skew chisel you will think you have sanded it to 12000. It will fade to a rich light reddish brown kinda like Mahogany when exposed to sunlight.

It is the hardest wood known that is native to North America.I made several Pepper Mills from it and it would almost ring when rapped with a metal object.

dick


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Made this Osage Orange quacker yesterday. I relly love turning that wood. This was the frst call I made that i did all the drilling myself without buying a pre-fab kit.

Sorry for the bad pics though.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Sweet ! In fact, it looks like it's made out of candy! How tall is this one and whos guts did you use ?


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey ET thanks for the kind words,
The body is 5" and the cap is 2". I used the HUT guts on the inside.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Osage Orange vessel that I did a few months ago. It does turn an almost maroon/yellow after sitting. Interesting wood....VERY hard but finishes like glass. This chunk came out of Sealy.....you can see the original block in the second pic. Good article @
http://www.smu.edu/anthro/collections/boisdarc.html


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I hate the reeds from http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/
To raspy, wat reeds do you guys use?

Osage Orange is in the air:wink:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

galvbay, that is beautiful work.



galvbay said:


> Osage Orange vessel that I did a few months ago. It does turn an almost maroon/yellow after sitting. Interesting wood....VERY hard but finishes like glass. This chunk came out of Sealy.....you can see the original block in the second pic. Good article @
> http://www.smu.edu/anthro/collections/boisdarc.html


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I have used the guts from HUT and from Greg Keats. Gregs are double reed and take a lot of air to blow. I ordered some from PSI, both single and doouble reed, some plastic and some metal. So far I like the HUT version the best. If you do your own drilling you can buy acrylic stoppers in lots of colors, but they require a 5/8 bore.


----------

